

Al Gore: Solar On Track To Compete With Coal Soon - rblion
http://blog.algore.com/2011/04/solar_surge.html

======
hapless
The press release discusses _cost_ , not _capacity._ By its nature, solar
power isn't suitable to use for base load: it only works during the sunny
parts of the day.

I would be happy and unsurprised to see solar power reduce the use of clean-
burning-but-expensive peak plants. I'm not holding my breath to see it replace
the filthy base-load coal.

------
ams6110
... "in the most sunny regions such as the Middle East."

Not in most parts of the world that actually use coal.

------
rblion
Slow progress is better than no progress.

------
briandear
Al Gore is obviously an expert. His "science" has been correct so many times
before.

